# Is popcorn okay for my tiels?



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

Its not microwave stuff, I cook it myself over the stove with my own method, it has a little bit of canola oil and a little salt on it but thats it. I can use other oils if other oils are better for birds, they really seem to like the stuff, they won't leave me alone when I eat it.

Also it sticks to their face and is ADORABLE

EDIT: an extension to the question, what if they keep begging for more while they see me eating yet I think they've already had enough. Whats the best response to this?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Popcorn is safe. It's better for birds without the oil and salt but tiny quantities won't hurt.

Here's an easy way to make tiel popcorn without oil and salt. Loosely wrap a small number of plain popcorn kernels in a paper towel and microwave them until they pop. My birds say it's great!


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

tielfan said:


> Popcorn is safe. It's better for birds without the oil and salt but tiny quantities won't hurt.
> 
> Here's an easy way to make tiel popcorn without oil and salt. Loosely wrap a small number of plain popcorn kernels in a paper towel and microwave them until they pop. My birds say it's great!


Next time I make popcorn for myself I'll make a small 'side pot' for the birds. 

on a side note now they are SUPER hyper, chirping singing and running around the cage. Normally they're practically comatose at this time of night. Apparently pop corn is good instant energy hahaha. It is quite cute though, they're chirping up a storm in there.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

hmmm, I read that popcorn is a good treat for cockatiels! Can't wait to try it myself (plus I get to eat some too haha)


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

iv tried them on popcorn but they not interested


----------

